# by the way



## michaelhenchard100

Hoe zegt men „by the way“ in het Nederlands. Ik heb “trouwens” en “overigens” gezien, maar deze betekenen, voor zover ik weet, juister [more accurately/rather] „moreover“, wat niet hetzelfde is.

“By the way” betekent juister “zonder directe relatie met het onderwerp van gesprek.”

Bijvoorbeeld: I would love if someone could tell me how to say “_by the way_”, and by the way, how does one say “rather”?

Bedankt.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Volgens mij is _trouwens_ een goede vertaling voor _by the way_, wanneer dit wordt gebruikt om een nieuw onderwerp in te leiden.

Gaan jullie trouwens nog naar de verjaardag van Jan? <-> By the way, are you going to Jan's birthday?


----------



## eno2

Niet akkoord met trouwens. Wie nog? Ik vind dat na trouwens een bevestigende of versterkende toevoeging van het eerder gezegde volgt. Ook als je iets becritiseerd, ontkend, weerlegd hebt en  nog iets, een argument, een corrobatie daar bovenop aan toevoegt. Dan nog liever overigens gebruiken. Zoals Cato. Die te pas en ten onpas, waar het ook over ging in de senaat, op het einde toevoegde "Overigens ben ik van mening, dat Carthago  verwoest moet  worden..." Als hij gezegd had: "trouwens, ik ben van mening.." dan zou dat gegarandeerd in relatie staan met wat eerder besproken werd en niet er zomaar lukraak aangeplakt. Bij overigens is dat niet noodzakelijk het geval. Cato gebruiikte natuurlijk wel 'ceterum'. 
Bab.la geeft wel degelijk "trouwens" als vertaling van "by the way". Dus zal ik mijn gram wel niet halen bij de Nederlanders.
cambridge.org


> *by the way*
> *used to introduce a new subject to be considered or* to give further information: I think we've discussed everything we need to - by the way, what time is it? Oh, by the way, my name's Julie.


New subject....


----------



## eno2

Tussen haakjes. A propos. Deze twee die bij mij opkwamen worden bevestigd door de vertaling van nl.Bab.la.
Daar vind ik ook:' terzijde'. Lijken mij alle drie uitstekend. Voorts en verder vind ik  zwakker. Het is opvallend hoe in veel voorbeeldzinnen by the way gewoon weggelaten wordt. Voor de rest wordt meestal 'overigens' gebruikt.


----------



## michaelhenchard100

eno2 said:


> Niet akkoord met trouwens. Wie nog?


Want ik onjuist geliefde dat “trouwens” _overigens_ betekende. Ik ziehe nu dat het ook _afgezien daarvan _betekent.


Bedankt iedereen.


----------



## eno2

Thanks but don't thank us that prematurely. I hope some other reactions will follow. Refrase in English please, it's unclear what you mean exactly (geliefde?=geloofde? ziehe?=zie?) with: 


michaelhenchard100 said:


> Want ik onjuist geliefde dat “trouwens” _overigens_ betekende. Ik ziehe nu dat het ook _afgezien daarvan _betekent.
> 
> 
> Bedankt iedereen.


----------



## michaelhenchard100

eno2 said:


> Thanks but don't thank us that prematurely. I hope some other reactions will follow. Refrase in English please, it's unclear what you mean exactly (geliefde?=geloofde? ziehe?=zie?) with:



Want ik onjuist *geloofde* dat “trouwens” _overigens_ betekende. Ik *zie* nu dat het ook _afgezien daarvan _betekent.
Nogmals bedankt


----------



## eno2

michaelhenchard100 said:


> Want ik onjuist *geloofde* dat “trouwens” _overigens_ betekende. Ik *zie* nu dat het ook _afgezien daarvan _betekent.
> Nogmals bedankt


...Want ik geloofde onjuist (beter is: onterecht).


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> Tussen haakjes. A propos. Deze twee die bij mij opkwamen worden bevestigd door de vertaling van nl.Bab.la.
> Daar vind ik ook:' *terzijde*'. Lijken mij alle drie uitstekend. Voorts en verder vind ik  zwakker. Het is opvallend hoe in veel voorbeeldzinnen by the way gewoon weggelaten wordt. Voor de rest wordt meestal 'overigens' gebruikt.



Wat mij betreft is _terzijde_ inderdaad de beste vertaling van _by the way_.


----------



## Suehil

Helemaal akkoord met de gegeven vertalingen, maar ik wil wel opmerken dat 'trouwens' heel vaak in 'by the way' situaties toch gebruikt wordt.


----------



## eno2

Suehil said:


> Helemaal akkoord met de gegeven vertalingen, maar ik wil wel opmerken dat 'trouwens' heel vaak in 'by the way' situaties toch gebruikt wordt.


Kan best, oraal, maar niet in voorbeeldzinnen.


----------



## AllegroModerato

In de voorbeeldzin die ik eerder heb gegeven is _trouwens _voor mij eigenlijk de enige aanvaardbare optie. Geen van de voorgestelde alternatieven zou ik mijzelf in die situatie horen zeggen. Wat je wel vaak hoort is "Even iets anders". _Even iets anders. Gaan jullie vanavond ..._


----------



## YellowOnline

AllegroModerato said:


> In de voorbeeldzin die ik eerder heb gegeven is _trouwens _voor mij eigenlijk de enige aanvaardbare optie. Geen van de voorgestelde alternatieven zou ik mijzelf in die situatie horen zeggen. Wat je wel vaak hoort is "Even iets anders". _Even iets anders. Gaan jullie vanavond ..._



Ja, al vind ik 'terzijde' het beste equivalent: in  die zin moet het inderdaad 'trouwens' zijn. Al kan 'overigens' overigens ook


----------



## eno2

AllegroModerato said:


> In de voorbeeldzin die ik eerder heb gegeven is _trouwens _voor mij eigenlijk de enige aanvaardbare optie. Geen van de voorgestelde alternatieven zou ik mijzelf in die situatie horen zeggen. Wat je wel vaak hoort is "Even iets anders". _Even iets anders. Gaan jullie vanavond ..._


Ik bedoel voorbeeldzinnen die je op Bab.la vindt en op Linguee. En het zijn allemaal geschreven  niet -gesproken zinnen. Ik bedoelde niet voorbeeldzinnen die wij zelf geven.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Ja, al vind ik 'terzijde' het beste equivalent: in  die zin moet het inderdaad 'trouwens' zijn. Al kan 'overigens' overigens ook


Overigens kan je aan het einde van je reactie al zien dat overigens ook al geen goeie vertaling is van by the way, aangezien overigens hier niet van onderwerp overschakelt. Er is geen goeie echte vertaling van by the way. Behalve misschien 'tussen haakjes'. Op fora hebben ze dan ook soms weinig consideratie voor een vertaling en gebruiken ze simpelweg 'bij de weg'


----------



## Suehil

Zoals zo vaak met dit soort kreten, het is beter je af te vragen 'wat zou ik in deze situatie zeggen?' dan te proberen een exacte vertaling van de woorden te vinden.


----------



## eno2

Dat soort kreten...Als ik zeg 'goeie vertaling', dan bedoel ik niet 'exacte vertaling', want die is er niet. Dat zou nog zo makkelijk zijn. Die is er ondermeer al niet, omdat ook de Engelse betekenis dubbel is, volgens mijn citaat van dicc. Cambridge. Je moet dus inderdaad kijken hoe "by the way" in de context bedoeld is. Als het gaat over verandering van onderwerp, dan verkies ik 'tussen haakjes' . Persoonlijke keuze. In de geschreven praktijk wordt by the way overwegend als 'overigens' vertaald. Als het gaat over iets toevoegen aan het onderwerp,  valt er zeker niets tegen 'trouwens' in te brengen.


----------



## Suehil

Juist.  Dat is precies wat ik bedoelde


----------



## bibibiben

In het Nederlands kun je _by the way_ soms ook met het tussenwerpsel _o, ja_ vertalen. Verder ben ik het hartgrondig met AllegroModerato eens: ongelooflijk vaak kan _trouwens_ als vertaling van _by the way_ gelden. Omdat ik nooit _tussen haakjes_ gebruik, is dit juist een vertaling die ik persoonlijk zou vermijden.

I think we've discussed everything we need to - by the way, what time is it?
→ We hebben het nodige nu wel besproken.  Hoe laat is het, trouwens?

Oh, by the way, my name's Julie.
→ O, ik heet Julie, trouwens.
→ O, trouwens, ik heet Julie.
En nu kan ook goed: O ja, ik heet Julie.

Misschien doet vertaling van _by the way_ met _trouwens_ in Vlaanderen vreemd aan, maar in Nederland in het geheel niet.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> In het Nederlands kun je _by the way_ soms ook met het tussenwerpsel _o, ja_ vertalen. Verder ben ik het hartgrondig met AllegroModerato eens: ongelooflijk vaak kan _trouwens_ als vertaling van _by the way_ gelden. Omdat ik nooit _tussen haakjes_ gebruik, is dit juist een vertaling die ik persoonlijk zou vermijden.
> 
> I think we've discussed everything we need to - by the way, what time is it?
> → We hebben het nodige nu wel besproken.  Hoe laat is het, trouwens?
> 
> Oh, by the way, my name's Julie.
> → O, ik heet Julie, trouwens.
> → O, trouwens, ik heet Julie.
> En nu kan ook goed: O ja, ik heet Julie.
> 
> Misschien doet vertaling van _by the way_ met _trouwens_ in Vlaanderen vreemd aan, maar in Nederland in het geheel niet.



OK jullie zijn maatgevend. Niettemin is het op zijn minst raar dat in de geschreven, vertaalde voorbeeldzinnen "trouwens" niet eens gebruikt wordt. En toch zijn de vertalers meestal Nederlanders.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> OK jullie zijn maatgevend.



Laat Nederland niet maatgevend zijn. Vlaanderen moet vooral ook z'n eigen gang gaan. Lang leve de variatie.



eno2 said:


> Niettemin is het op zijn minst raar dat in de geschreven, vertaalde voorbeeldzinnen "trouwens" niet eens gebruikt wordt.



Op Bab.la zie ik anders staan:

"Oh, and *by* *the* *way*, those flamingos, they shouldn't even be there in the first place.
O, en *trouwens*, die flamingo's, die zouden hier eigenlijk helemaal niet moeten zijn."

Ook op Linguee zie ik een voorbeeld met _trouwens_. Verder veel voorbeelden met _overigens_.

Jan Renkema maakt in zijn _Schrijfwijzer_ een scherp onderscheid tussen _trouwens_ en _overigens_:  "_Trouwens _gebruik je als je van onderwerp verandert. _Overigens_ gebruik je wanneer je nog een terzijde-opmerking plaatst bij hetzelfde onderwerp [...]" Teruggrijpend op de definitie van _by the way_ die volgens eno2 op cambridge.org te vinden is, kun je dus zeggen dat _trouwens_ het best past bij een _by the way _"used tot introduce a new subject to be considered" en _overigens_ meer bij een _by the way _"used to give further information".


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Laat Nederland niet maatgevend zijn. Vlaanderen moet vooral ook z'n eigen gang gaan. Lang leve de variatie.
> 
> 
> 
> Op Bab.la zie ik anders staan:
> 
> "Oh, and *by* *the* *way*, those flamingos, they shouldn't even be there in the first place.
> O, en *trouwens*, die flamingo's, die zouden hier eigenlijk helemaal niet moeten zijn."
> 
> Ook op Linguee zie ik een voorbeeld met _trouwens_. Verder veel voorbeelden met _overigens_.
> 
> Jan Renkema maakt in zijn _Schrijfwijzer_ een scherp onderscheid tussen _trouwens_ en _overigens_:  "_Trouwens _gebruik je als je van onderwerp verandert. _Overigens_ gebruik je wanneer je nog een terzijde-opmerking plaatst bij hetzelfde onderwerp [...]" Teruggrijpend op de definitie van _by the way_ die volgens eno2 op cambridge.org te vinden is, kun je dus zeggen dat _trouwens_ het best past bij een _by the way _"used tot introduce a new subject to be considered" en _overigens_ meer bij een _by the way _"used to give further information".



Echt gruwelijk voor mij al die dingen. Ik begin je standpunt van variatie te respecteren. Mijn leven lang heb ik met het ABN voortgeploeterd. Algemeen Beschaafd Nederlands. Om alleen te moeten vaststellen dat ik in het ABN blijf steken. Algemeen Belgisch Nederlands. Renkema is voor mij de doodsteek. Dat is echt het omgekeerde van hoe ik het aanvoelde. Het is misschien maar best dat ik geen Nederlands meer kan praten.


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> Echt gruwelijk voor mij al die dingen. Ik begin je standpunt van variatie te respecteren. Mijn leven lang heb ik met het ABN voortgeploeterd. Algemeen Beschaafd Nederlands. Om alleen te moeten vaststellen dat ik in het ABN blijf steken. Algemeen Belgisch Nederlands. Renkema is voor mij de doodsteek. Dat is echt het omgekeerde van hoe ik het aanvoelde. Het is misschien maar best dat ik geen Nederlands meer kan praten.



Maar wat is het probleem met wat bibibiben - of eigenlijk Renkema - zegt? Het onderscheid tussen "trouwens" en "overigens" is in praktijk nogal flou, maar als men er wat langer bij stilstaat kan ik mij als Belg best vinden in wat gezegd wordt.

Edit: Oh ja, je voelde het omgekeerd aan, dàt was het probleem


----------

